# Ebenezer Erskine on the renewal of the law of nature in the covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 5, 2021)

In answer unto this, consider, that a royal law is issued out, yea, the very law of nature, written at first upon Adam’s heart, is repeated and adapted unto the dispensation of the covenant of grace, binding and obliging every one, to whom these presents are intimated, to take him as their God in Christ, upon the footing of this new covenant.

And it is remarkable, how Infinite Wisdom outwits the policy of hell, and turns the counsel thereof into foolishness. Satan ruins man by tempting him to break the law, and so to affront God in his authority and sovereignty. Well, but God takes the very first commandment of that law which Adam broke, and brings it in under a new covenant, the sum of which is this, “I am the Lord thy God,” and so makes that very law subservient to man’s recovery, and his greatest warrant to lay claim to Jehovah as his God. So that you see this first commandment in this situation, connected with the preface, is just big and pregnant with amazing grace and love.

For the reference, see Ebenezer Erskine on the renewal of the law of nature in the covenant of grace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

